
Why are some of the ugliest sites on the Web also the most popular? - rohmanhakim
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2016/02/17/why-are-some-of-the-ugliest-sites-on-the-web-also-the-most-popular/
======
jackskell
Simple on any screen. Links are obvious. Actions are obvious. Loads quickly on
slow connections. Forward/back loads are quick. I don't have time or interest
on burning cellular data on bloated websites that take lots of scrolling to
view information.

Plus, users who were users pre-web understand and appreciate simple design. We
don't need buttons to understand where to click.

------
hlandau
My design preferences seem to be diametrically opposed to whatever is the
contemporary sensibility, then. I don't like the modern, padded, grey-rather-
than-jet-black text style at all. High information density is a feature, not a
bug. If I designed a site, it'd probably look something like HN, assuming I
styled it at all.

A lot of websites now seem to be designed by a "vertical stack of big blocks"
model, probably because the need to support mobile resolutions makes any
multi-column design (for navigation purposes, etc.) near-unworkable. But
despite the idea of "responsive design", and that websites should adapt to the
screen, there's been a very noticable degradation in design in this regard
from the perspective of someone who always uses a desktop browser. Either the
tools available for responsive design (media queries, etc.) are insufficient,
or little effort is now expended on offering a superior experience on desktop.
So we get the 'stack of blocks' design. Use of fonts which are rather
oversized is also common.

------
trprog
Don't seem that puzzling to me. If a site is very valuable to its users then
they probably don't care too much what it looks like. And I suspect that teams
working on producing something extremely valuable or useful probably put its
appearance pretty far down the to-do list.

------
ankurdhama
Looks only matter for vary small amount of time after that its all about "does
it get the job done".

------
itsmisterdavid
ITS ALL ABOUT CONTENT

